# SMOORE (Vaporesso) In Counterfeit Legal Victory



## Hooked (18/9/20)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/vape-pmta-tracking-site-launched/
16 Sept. 2020

"Vaporesso has won a law suit worth millions of dollars.

Parent company SMOORE had filed the court case back in October against numerous defendants citing both counterfeit and trademark infringements.

A statement from the company reads:

_Smoore filed the complaint in October alleging trademark counterfeiting and infringement against defendants located in China but conducting business in the U.S. and other countries by means of their Merchant Storefronts on some online marketplace platforms.

In the same lawsuits, Smoore settled with a significant number of defendant sellers who paid compensation for infringement and cooperated to identify their sources of supply of counterfeit products._

Vaporesso has gone from strength to strength and it’s parent company SMOORE is now the world’s largest vaping device manufacturer in terms of revenue, accounting for 16.5% of the total market share, as of last year."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 9


----------

